# So Angry!!!!!



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

I know i cant state shop names so.... A SHOP NEAR ME...I was in there today, i was talking to the fella getting my mice and he asked what snakes i have, i told him burms, royals, boas and that he said he had been to afew reptile shows, so i said i was going to Hamm, he asked what i was looking at buying i said Royals A.T.B'S, E.T.B'S and G.T.P's.
they guy on the other side of the counter who was stood next to the guy serving me looked at me and said "How exactly do you exoect to feed any of them? a.t.b's, e.t.b's and g.t.p's are amoung the most agressive snakes in the world, are not pets, do poor in captivity and are unhandlable from how visious they are"
I laughed and said you obviously dont know what you are talking about and i have kept large and so called aggressive snakes before nether mind having experience with the above species and then said actually at the moment i have burms and boas!
He replied "Well thats silly, Burms and Boas and too big to be pets, are un-tamable and are know killers so i best watch myself!"
I said that both my burms and boas are dog tame, handled daily and have never struck at me never mind bite me!

Also while i was there i was looking at the reptiles and they were discrace full and mixed loads of species, they had anoles, f.b.t's and common newts in one tank together and in another tank they had 3 breeds of lizard.
I managed to get 2 photos before i had to go too preove the mixing of species!


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i can see why you were annoyed, the guy sounds like a bit of a prat


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

The advice given is obviously incorrect, but may actually be "good" - anyone who seriously wants a large constrictor or a GTP / ETB etc would go and research them first, and find out that they are not as dangerous and ill-suited to captivity as the guy made them out to be. Anyone who is going through a passing phase of wanting a big snake / has seen pretty pictures / watched life in cold blood will be put off from buying them.

Essentially it makes sure that anyone who only wants one as an impulse buy will not get one. I don't know if that's why he is giving that advice out or whether he genuinely believes it.

For example, everyone on RFUK knows it's not the case with you, but a lot of 18-19 year old lads who walk into petshops on Merseyside and say they are planning to get a GTP / Burmese / Retic would not be suited to keep one. By giving advice like that, the harder / more dangerous species are restricted to only the people who have extensively researched them first...


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

HadesDragons said:


> For example, everyone on RFUK knows it's not the case with you, but a lot of 18-19 year old lads who walk into petshops on Merseyside and say they are planning to get a GTP / Burmese / Retic would not be suited to keep one. By giving advice like that, the harder / more dangerous species are restricted to only the people who have extensively researched them first...


I see what you meen here, but i was trying to tell him i curently got a burm and boa and they are fine and not a thing like what he was saying.
And when i told him i knew what G.T.P'S and E.T.B's were like as i have had experience with them before he just gave me that look like ... 'yea right what ever mate!'


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

PM me the shop pleaseeeeee I wanna know if it is who I think it is


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

P.M'd it you


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

You get them sometimes. I had 2 people tell me my tegu "must be overweight" because he was 4ft long and they "are only supposed to get to 3ft!" I dont quite understand how the length would suggest he was overweight, but still.

EDIT - what lizard is that on the left next to the collard, just out of interest?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Not surprised in the slightest Jake


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

A type of curly tail - Leiocephalus - either personatus, schreibersi or another i have forgot. Pictures a bit dark to be able to tell.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh curly tail, husbandry is similar to the collard but in the pic both seem to be not looking great.

about the guy behind the counter... how odd that he would say something liek that when 2 guys who obviously know what they are talking about are havin a private disscussion about thier snakes...very rude.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

well i can confirm that there are normal curly tails, jeweled curly tails, 1 collard, and a few weeks ago there was also a some type of swift all in the same tank

i no this because i had a rfuk rant over it

i have been going there for my live foods at weekends, and for a nosey on the collard lizard,

i was genuinely conserned about this little fella as he was looking like a mess, they informed me that he was found in a flat with no food and no heat source, i have given them my number and asked them to phone me when they will let him go, and i am currently setting up a vivarium for him, 

my heart sank when i saw him 2 weeks ago, he now looks a lot better believe me


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> I know i cant state shop names so.... A SHOP NEAR ME...I was in there today, i was talking to the fella getting my mice and he asked what snakes i have, i told him burms, royals, boas and that he said he had been to afew reptile shows, so i said i was going to Hamm, he asked what i was looking at buying i said Royals A.T.B'S, E.T.B'S and G.T.P's.
> they guy on the other side of the counter who was stood next to the guy serving me looked at me and said "How exactly do you exoect to feed any of them? a.t.b's, e.t.b's and g.t.p's are amoung the most agressive snakes in the world, are not pets, do poor in captivity and are unhandlable from how visious they are"
> I laughed and said you obviously dont know what you are talking about and i have kept large and so called aggressive snakes before nether mind having experience with the above species and then said actually at the moment i have burms and boas!
> He replied "Well thats silly, Burms and Boas and too big to be pets, are un-tamable and are know killers so i best watch myself!"
> ...


 
i would say the same for etb, gtp and atb but i've had no direct contact other than what people say - i think it's brought about by many books that you read.

what is perplexing is the attitude towards bci, bcc and burms. did you find out why?


----------

